# White Boxers



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

So my friend is considering buying an all white boxer, which is not an AKC accepted color. I was wondering if someone knew anything about them? Are they typically healthy or have they been bred with health issues to get such a color? Thanks.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

I hope you get the answer you're looking for but to be honest, when I read "white boxer', I thought of the boxed article of underclothing bought at a men's store.

Good luck with your search of the answer!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Boxers seem to come with a whole host of health issues regardless of colour (brachycephalic, with all that it brings, plus heart problems and high rates of cancer - they are generally a short lived breed), and my understanding is that white ones are quite commonly deaf (18% in both ears), and prone to sunburn and skin cancers as a result. I would be looking very, very carefully at health testing of both parents and puppy, and paying particular attention to their nostrils and muzzles!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I had a freind who had white boxers. He was on his third one and all three were deaf. Boxers in general do get a LOT of cancers. I think their life expectancy is only about 9 years.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

They said what I was going to. Deafness, cancer, heart problems and about 90% of the ones that come into both of my jobs (doggie day care/boarding, grooming) have horrible allergies.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

White Boxers, and nearly white Dalmations are almost always deaf.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Wow, I had no idea boxers as a breed were in such rough shape. What a shame. The one we had over 40 years ago was beautifully bred, and a total hyper maniac. Charger's near constant zoomies make Beau's wildest antics seem sedate by comparison. He was eventually rehomed after jumping a 7' wall and getting injured by a passing car.


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

I adore Boxers, but the health problems and life expectancy has made me decide not to get one. I do love them though, never met one I didn't like. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

I don't know much about the breed specifically. The ones I have met belong to friends and they are happy, friendly dogs. I do know of a man that runs white boxers in agility & his dogs do very well. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

I have 2 friends who have white boxers. They both have 2 each. The only thing I've heard them complain about is that one of the dogs gets ear hematomas. No other health issues. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ollie's Momma (Nov 25, 2013)

Caniche said:


> So my friend is considering buying an all white boxer, which is not an AKC accepted color. I was wondering if someone knew anything about them? Are they typically healthy or have they been bred with health issues to get such a color? Thanks.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I had a white boxer for 13 years. He just passed last August. They have the same health risks as other boxers with the exception of deafness which is connected to the white gene. My boxer, Rocky, had all his hearing. He worked as a Therapy Dog for 11 years and was a great family dog. The breeder used white boxers to get the white flash in the solid colors. Actually, the first boxer registered was a white bitch. Somehwere along the line they fell out of favor. It is good to see that the breeder did not put down the white one in the litter.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

A bit of an old thread, but I used to breed boxers. I only had a few litters, but I did get a couple of white ones. Most of the people I knew put them to sleep, but I couldn't do it. I sold them for $25, if I recall. Boxers as a breed are a whole lot of dog. I decided they were too much dog for me when my last one passed away. 

The white ones can be deaf, do sunburn and do get skin cancers. Boxers as a whole get a lot of cancer. I also had one that had colitis really bad - not the healthiest breed. They also need strong training because although they are sweet, they can be bull headed. 

I wouldn't recommend anyone buy a white boxer. If you are getting it for free, or near free, I am glad they have a home.


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

I've had several boxers, and my last one was it for me. They need an insane amount of exercise and they really need to be around their people, to the point of separation anxiety. They can be very destructive if bored or anxious. They also tend to have very sensitive tummies and food allergies. They have to be inside dogs; they can't tolerate extreme heat or cold. I lost one of my boxers to cancer, which is common in the breed. I love boxers, but grew weary of dealing with frequent issues.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

georgiapeach said:


> I've had several boxers, and my last one was it for me. They need an insane amount of exercise and they really need to be around their people, to the point of separation anxiety. They can be very destructive if bored or anxious. They also tend to have very sensitive tummies and food allergies. They have to be inside dogs; they can't tolerate extreme heat or cold. I lost one of my boxers to cancer, which is common in the breed. I love boxers, but grew weary of dealing with frequent issues.


Yes, so did I. And, I totally agree. I had a boxer completely destroy a couch when left alone for a few hours! Poodles wouldn't dream of destroying their 'bed'.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

White boxers are just a dog like any other; I'd recommend your friend going to see the dog and decide if the personality is one she likes or not. Personally, I LOVE boxers. They have lots of energy but so do poodles. All depends on what your friend likes. What would be really great is if she could take him/her home for a week before deciding....but that's kind of a rare situation. Still, I hope it works out for her!


----------

